# Water sotrage



## Hogpower (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi out there, I am wondering what time limit is on storage of fresh water??I am a bit of a preper..I would like to fill my 90 gallon fresh water tank, just in case I need to bug out. But I am unsure of how long it will stay potable? And can I treat it after it's become non- potable.. To make it once again potable? Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated..thank you in advance for your time and wise dome. Sorry about the mispelled heading...fat finger!


----------



## mikeandjen (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Hogpower, I too am a "light prepper" I have been storing water in 2 liter plastic bottles for several years. I researched the process and found that if you put about 1 cap of bleach or liquid chlorine to 10 gallons of water, it should store nearly forever. The bleach will keep any bacteria from growing and will neutralize any impurities absorbed from the plastic bottles. I would think that this would be the same for the poly tank in your camper. There is a lot of info out there on prepping and safe practices for storing food and water. Be safe !


----------

